# Looking for Work



## Gert_Koen (28/4/15)

Hi guys.
Im looking for a job in the Western Cape.
Im currently employed but have to let go here.
Im well skilled mechanically, electric high and low current, Pneumatic and a little bit of Hydraulic. Got my knowledge in field working as a Technician on food packaging and processing machines..I've also spent 6 years in a engineering shop behind a horizontal laith an milling machine..Fitting and turning.
Please if there is something out there let me know.


----------



## moonunit (28/4/15)

Hi Gert drop me a mail with your CV. nicholas at excelsiorflanges dot com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (28/4/15)

moonunit said:


> Hi Gert drop me a mail with your CV. nicholas at excelsiorflanges dot com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @moonunit.
Mail sent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

